# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  مرجع کامل آموزش اسمبلی

## hashom

لطفا یک مرجع کامل آموزش اسمبلی به من معرفی کنید. :ناراحت:

----------


## mohammadkhan

کتاب دکتر قدرت سپیدنام
واسه شروع بد نیست

----------


## mohammadkhan

> http://tebyan.net/Download/Download_...sembly_958.rar


دوست عزیز
کتابی که در سایت تبیان معرفی کردید تشکل از سه بخشه
و هیچ کدوم هم مقدمات اسمبلی رو آموزش نمیده
کتابهای موجود در سایت تبیان اسمبلی تحت ویندوز است

----------


## misagh1359

کتابی هست به اسم art of assembly از مبتدی هست تا پیشرفته خواستی بگو تا PDF اونو واست آپ کنم

----------


## MRHagh

چنانچه یه کمی بلد باشی و به ادامه هم علاقمند باشی !!! یه فایل PDF با عنوان Introduction to 8086 Programming هست که خیلی مفیده . البته اگه یه کمی بلدی و اصطلاحات رو بدونی .

----------


## mah.yar

من کتاب آقای خاکپور رو پیشنهاد میکنم.
جلد یک برنامه نویسی مقدماتی
جلد دوم برنامه نویسی سیستمی که عناوین زیر رو میتونید توش پیدا کنید:
عملیات رشته و جدول
عملیات فایل و ابزارهای استاندارد
عملیات دیسک
کاربرد و تعریف ماکروها
پورتها
عملیات جابجایی
چاپگر و ماوس و...

----------


## noor_mr2000

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
والا از کتابهای فارسی ترجمه ی کتاب پیتر ایبل رو پیشنهاد می کنم، خیلی کامله.

بعدش هم از دوستان اگه چیز به درد بخور و در راستای توسعه ی دانش دوستان چیزی دارند خیلی ممنون می شم قرار بدن. من هم حتما برنامه هایی رو که در طول کارهام انجام بدم، بدون به درد دوستان می خوره حتما تو سایت قرار می دم.

یا علی

----------


## saied_hacker

کتاب Art of Assembly

کتاب Art of Assembly

----------


## کرکی

با تشکر از شما
برای دیدن دوره آموزش اسمبلی کاربردی 32 بیت می توانید از لینک زیر استفاده کنید:
http://elmiran.net/?cat=12
در این دوره همراه با مثال با برنامه نویسی ویندوز در اسمبلی آشنا خواهید شد

----------

